# steering wheel and shifter shake/vibrate



## seagull (Aug 13, 2011)

hi all i just purchased a 05 gto with 70k miles , and when i brake the steering wheel vibrates as well as the shifter ... i noticed my brake pads are kinda on the end of their life ...do you think that could be the reason?

also the shaking kinda subsides a little when i start braking around 20mph
thanks for your answers in advance


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

*Chatter*

I would guess the rotors are warped or burned, causing them to chatter.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Missouri Judge said:


> I would guess the rotors are warped or burned, causing them to chatter.


Agree, spend a weekend taking the wheels off and peeking around and change the brake pads/rotors if you feel comfortable


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

More than likely warped rotors. Same problem with mine. I am recieving my cquence rotors and pads today. Fairly inexpensive and have pretty good reviews on here as well as on some corvette forums and M3 forums and a few others.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

ZEIKE524 said:


> More than likely warped rotors. Same problem with mine. I am recieving my cquence rotors and pads today. Fairly inexpensive and have pretty good reviews on here as well as on some corvette forums and M3 forums and a few others.


how much were you looking at for these an where did u get them


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> how much were you looking at for these an where did u get them


I got them off ebay but they are directly from cquence. i paid right around 350. if u go onto their website for the same exact setup it is closer to 400. that good ol ebay discount i guess. it was for all 4 rotors and pads.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If the wheel shakes, it's the front rotors. If the brake pedal pulsates, it's the rears.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> If the wheel shakes, it's the front rotors. If the brake pedal pulsates, it's the rears.


More like if the brake pedal shakes at highway speeds then calms down as you apply more brake, that would indicate the rears. If the pulsating gets worse as you increase brake effort till you fully stop, that would indicate the fronts.
Hope this helps.


----------



## seagull (Aug 13, 2011)

PROBLEM FIXED GOT NEW ROTORS AND PADS ...smooth as silk now ..thanks all for your help.


----------

